# bracelets and endlinks for new glycine combat sub



## gary1948 (Jan 2, 2018)

My new glycine combat sub (42mm case and 22mm band size) is on its way to me. I got it on rubber strap but interested in after market oyster style ss band. How do I determine size and shape of endlinks?


----------

